# Anyone seen Flash of Genius?



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

I wanted to see it in theatres but then I tend to save my $$ for buying films on Blu-ray, and, if memory serves, that film came out when gasoline prices were killing my spending power... Anyway, I haven't seen it yet and was looking forward to seeing it on Blu-ray, but it seems that the studio has not picked a release schedule for any Blu-ray version at this time. DVD only. :eek2:

I can see it in HD via rental on my Xbox 360 and am considering doing just that, but am still fence sitting a bit on watching the film. Going by memory, reviews for the film seemed fairly positive, and it intriqued me enough to remember to look forward to it before, but I'm not sure I want to spend the $$ renting via the Xbox Live marketplace.


----------



## intelisevil (Aug 1, 2008)

Check out IMDB

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1054588/


----------

